# speargun band question



## dsar592

I have an ab biller 42 special. It has a two band shaft on it. I want to replace the bands. What band would any of you recommend based on your experience.Thanks


----------



## FelixH

Hey,

I've got the same gun you have, and I've been through the same you're wanting to do now.

Look at the shaft... it has 3 slots for bands, right?

Now, the gun comes with 2 bands that are 9/16" x 20". What you want to do is add one more band that is 5/8" x 20" and put it in the "top" position of the muzzle so that it will be the last band you load, and stretch it all the way to the back slot when loading.

I've tried several different band configurations with my Biller 42, and this configuration has been, BY FAR, the best configuration for that gun.

If you have any questions, just send me a PM and we can talk.

Good luck!

Felix


----------



## dsar592

pm sent


----------



## Clay-Doh

Or replace all 3 bands with the thicker 5/8" band, and get max power! And if you see no presence of shaft whip, and want MORE power, go to shorter5/8" 18 inch long! Now yer cookin! I have always done that with JBL woodys, shorter, thicker bands + incredible range.


----------



## FelixH

Got your PM... only two slots on the shaft.

Is that the original shaft that came with the gun? All the 42's I've seen have 3 slots.

If you want to bring it by MBT, I'm sure they can get you the 3 band shaft. I've Not had good performance frommy 42"Billerwith only 2 bands. It really needs 3 to be effective.


----------



## FelixH

> *Clay-Doh (6/5/2008)*Or replace all 3 bands with the thicker 5/8" band, and get max power! And if you see no presence of shaft whip, and want MORE power, go to shorter5/8" 18 inch long! Now yer cookin! I have always done that with JBL woodys, shorter, thicker bands + incredible range.


The problem with doing all 3 bigger on that gunis that you run out of room in the muzzle where the bands pass through. 

The setup I've been happiest with is two9/16" andone 5/8".


----------



## flyingfishr

Is it possible to "over-power" your gun? The reason I ask is because I took the two stock bands off my 48 Biller and replaced them with 2 5/8" and 1 9/16" band. I haven't been able to hit crap with it since. I'm no underwater sniper or anything, but I feel like it is shooting low, reason I say this is because I finally nicked a fish with it, and I had thing lined up, looking right down the shaft and I got the fish through the skin of the throat, I'm not talking flesh of the throat, like through the scales. I don't really have the resources readily available to find out exactly where it is shooting, I was just wondering if have a lot of power will cause the gun to shoot strangely, or is it most likely user error.


----------



## FelixH

I have been told it is possible to over-power a speargun, but I've not experienced it first-hand.

If you think you might be overpowered with those bands, swap one of the 5/8" for a 9/16". Not much of a difference, but I've used that combination on my gun with great results... one new band should only cost about $12 to $15.


----------



## Evensplit

Several years ago the Biller guns up to 48" came stock with a 2 band shaft. They now all come with 3 band shafts.

It is possible to overpower a gun, with the most obvious result usually being that accuracy is thrown off because the shaft comes off the gun cockeyed. I've seen guns actually bowed by overpowering. It also causes a lot of bad wear on the gun and trigger mechanism.


----------



## Clay-Doh

What Jim said is what I was talking about...shaft whip.....too much power on a shaft, will jack your accuracy up.

Screw it...just sell it and get a big 5 band tuna gun!!!!! :letsdrink Jus kiiding


----------



## bmoore

Yep Clay and I have the five band hermorage causing anti-tuna weapons. Also useful against great white sharks.

The five band anti-tuna guns are where it's at!

I have two!....have yet to hit a tuna with em though but planning on it very, very soon!


----------



## flyingfishr

I may have to switch up my combo, because I've had a few WTF shots that I couldn't figure out. Maybe I should just take it down to the beach and shoot some milk jugs to see where it is shooting. The guy who sold me my Biller told me it was capable of becoming a 5 band anit-tuna gun, me thinks I was deceived!oke


----------



## dsar592

My biller is about 10 years old but you wouldnt know it by looking at it. I guess that tells you how much spearfishing I have been doing. What Felixh said about the big bands not fitting in the muzzle is right on. It sounds like his setup is the best for this gun. Ill get me a new shaft and go from there. I've seen clay doughs videos and I ain't quite ready to hang with him yet. Thanks to all.


----------



## FelixH

> *dsar592 (6/5/2008)*My biller is about 10 years old but you wouldnt know it by looking at it. I guess that tells you how much spearfishing I have been doing. What Felixh said about the big bands not fitting in the muzzle is right on. It sounds like his setup is the best for this gun. Ill get me a new shaft and go from there. I've seen clay doughs videos and I ain't quite ready to hang with him yet. Thanks to all.


Let us know how it works out!!

I was thinking it might have been an older gun... especially after Evensplit chimed in. I haven't been at this all that long, so all the Billers I've seen have the 3 band shafts. Go get a new shaft, slap 3 bands on there, and I think you'll be happy with it for a while.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Just a thought! If your shaft is not bent, instead of new shaft and 3 bands, It would prob be same power to stay with 2 bands, but go with the thicker 5/8", instead ofthree 9/16". Or possibly two 5/8" pluss the next shorter size. That would be equal to, or slightly more power, and quicker reloads cuz of only 2 bands!

Hey Brian...one day welll get to them tuna! Got my dive ladder mounted couple days ago by Breeze Fabricators...I'll post pics later!


----------



## FelixH

I tried the 2 - 5/8" bands last weekend... it sucked! Everthing I shot pulled off the spear. If not for my buddy being close by to re-shoot my fish, they would have been lost.

edit: ok, not everything... it put a hurtin' on some trigger fish. But anything with any size to it, pulled off.


----------



## flyingfishr

DAMNIT MAN! I just pulled my 9/16" band off my gun, only to find out that 2 5/8" bands doesn't cut the mustard. Back to troubleshooting.:banghead


----------



## Sniper Spear-It

i would make sure it shoots straight first, then add more power once you have the aim figured. Then again my suggestion would be to buy the biggest gun you can find and cry envy. Cant wait to go out shooting with you again. Hopefully you will get that gun working right.


----------



## Joebm83

I have a JBL magnuim triple sling that didn't have any bands when I got it. I put two 5/8 bands on it that were an inch smaller than stock and it has tons of power.. I have killed some nice fish including the AJ that I am holding with no problem at all. I had a biller 42 special for a short time and no matter what I did I couldn't get any power out of it. I made two 5/8 bands that were about 18 inches with another 5/8 band that was 20 inches and it wouldn't stick anything of size. I lost a nice Cobia because of it. I think that gun just isn't built for larger fish but I could be wrong.. From what I have been told if you over power those billers you can warp the spear and stock witch will cause the accuracy to be off . If you buy smaller bands its is also possible to gouge the top of the wood stock. From my under standing the best you can do is get 5/8 bands that are close to the same length as what is on it. Good luck hope you can figure it out..


----------

